# Week of March 24 to 30th, 2013



## billski (Mar 18, 2013)

Me thinks something might be brewing for late this weekend.





Precip spike with temps below freezing... or slightly above in the valleys.  Of course it's too early to even prognosticate, but I can dream can't I?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

The March that keeps on giving, thanks March.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2013)

All the models have a storm, the question is the track it takes.   This one may wind up being more of a southern deal than a New England thing, but there's still tons of time to watch it.  Awfully nice having two storms to monitor though!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

So as expected, this is staying south, though the Canadian model (which Bastardi is favoring) has it coming as far north as NJ, s.NY, CT, etc....

On his map color codes he calls them, sleddable, plowable, deplorable.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> So as expected, this is staying south, though the Canadian model (which Bastardi is favoring) has it coming as far north as NJ, s.NY, CT, etc....
> 
> On his map color codes he calls them, sleddable, plowable, deplorable.



Sweet more snow for the Catskills and Elk hopefully. How can I afford to keep skiing this April, come on Lottery.


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sweet more snow for the Catskills and Elk hopefully. How can I afford to keep skiing this April, come on Lottery.



I was thinking the same thing.  You guys deserve it.  Wild that it's almost March.  Imagine if the resorts closed without spring conditions!


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, Tim Kelly has been spot on this winter.  Check out this week's flick


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

billski said:


> Well, *Tim Kelly has been spot on this winter.*



I hope he's wrong about the wind on Saturday, he's obviously looking at the GFS for that, because the UK, Canuck, and Euro dont have it obnoxiously windy this Saturday, but the GFS does.


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't get down on New England.  The weather is pinwheeling.


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I hope he's wrong about the wind on Saturday, he's obviously looking at the GFS for that, because the UK, Canuck, and Euro dont have it obnoxiously windy this Saturday, but the GFS does.



Here is the ensemble which plots them all (this is Concord NH)

View attachment 8406


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2013)

Check out winds on this model - an amalgam of all models.


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I hope he's wrong about the wind on Saturday, he's obviously looking at the GFS for that, because the UK, Canuck, and Euro dont have it obnoxiously windy this Saturday, but the GFS does.


  Unfortunately, he's been right all along.  Go back and look at his archives.


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2013)

More to muddle the waters.  This is the NWS forecast.  Then again, I've seen this radically change within a day or two.


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I hope he's wrong about the wind on Saturday, he's obviously looking at the GFS for that, because the UK, Canuck, and Euro dont have it obnoxiously windy this Saturday, but the GFS does.



The NWS is looking at wind too.  But not too bad - 20 knots, no gusts.  this is for Waitsfield, VT
Snowforecast


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

billski said:


> The NWS is looking at wind too.  But not too bad - 20 knots, no gusts.  this is for Waitsfield, VT
> Snowforecast



It's a little worse where I'll be, but again, that's GFS fed, and it's been the most craptastic of the models so far this winter, and given it's the outlier I'm not worried yet.  Also, and I could be wrong, but IIRC it seems the GFS has been overstating the wind for a while now.  Had me worried a few weeks ago and it turned out to only be about 10 mph.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2013)

The 00z NAM is out, and it has caved to the Canadian model by coming north and delivering a nice snowfall to e.AP, NJ, and NYC.  Looks like about 10 inches for Jersey, but this model has WAY OVERDONE snowfall totals all winter. 

 Will be interesting to see what the EU shows in a few hours, as its' kept the precip way to the south in VA/MD, etc....


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2013)

Boo NAM.  Cheers European!

I wonder what the track record been on the Canadian model?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 22, 2013)

billski said:


> Boo NAM.  Cheers European!
> 
> *I wonder what the track record been on the Canadian model?*



Not good.  The wildcard here is that the Canadian government "upgraded" it just last month.  

Even though the Euro is now the only model keeping all the precip to the South, you still have to respect it as by far the best model.  Hopefully it caves to the others today, I'd like to be able to go snowshoeing at least ONCE this winter.  My northwest area of New Jersey has been passed to the north or south by literally every single snowstorm this winter.  Most we got in one "storm" was about 3.5 inches, definitely an all-time low in my lifetime.


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> My northwest area of New Jersey has been passed to the north or south by literally every single snowstorm this winter.  Most we got in one "storm" was about 3.5 inches, definitely an all-time low in my lifetime.


  I hope you get the big dump and the resort areas have the intestinal fortitude to stay open.  Hmm.  Now where shall I go tomorrow, while all the other AZers are at the Bush???


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Even though the Euro is now the only model keeping all the precip to the South, you still have to respect it as by far the best model.  Hopefully it caves to the others today, I'd like to be able to go snowshoeing at least ONCE this winter.


Got ECMWF?


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2013)

Me happy



It seems to be bearing out true!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

More snow please.


----------



## billski (Mar 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> More snow please.


Have you sacrificed a virgin today?


----------



## Abominable (Mar 27, 2013)

billski said:


> Have you sacrificed a virgin today?



Yes.

I'm seeing flurries / snow showers today and tomorrow for the Catskills, a dusting.  Any locals care to report?  Did they get any snow earlier this week?  I don't see any new snow reported by the mountains, so I'm guessing not, but Plattekill doesn't really update their site when they're not open.  Thanks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm seeing flurries / snow showers today and tomorrow for the Catskills, a dusting.  Any locals care to report?  Did they get any snow earlier this week?  I don't see any new snow reported by the mountains, so I'm guessing not, but Plattekill doesn't really update their site when they're not open.  Thanks.



Check platty Facebook page, I believe they got everything open. Sunday 30$ lift tickets.


----------

